# Haku Venna or Citadel



## Mollie (1/8/20)

Good day

My fellow South African vapers

I'm sitting in front of your phones or computers with much needed information

I have to a decision whether I need to get the Haku Venna or the Citadel(clones off course) 
I did some research on both and both seem like great flavour Rdas

I do have a skyfall, hadaly, wasp, recurve and elder dragon which are great flavor rdas, but we always want more rdas(well in my case) 

So the question is which one do I take and I have to take one 

Thanks 

Your fellow vape member



Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (1/8/20)

Citadel

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (1/8/20)

I have both...
The Citadel has a looser draw, the Venna is more restrictive.
Both are easy as pie to build on.

Flavour is great on both, the citadel has the ultem insert that is pretty cool, but can be a bastard to get in and out.
Pick according to what suits your draw style, or whichever looks better to you (I have the black Venna and it looks bad-ass), you will get a good one either way.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## takatatak (1/8/20)

I picked up a SXK Citadel c***e from @Ugi recently and it's been awesome so far. I haven't tried the Venna but I can vouch for the Citadel

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (1/8/20)

Thanks guys I also think the citadel might be a better option just gonna take an extra frosted cap because I know alien coils sometimes heat the SS cap a bit more

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## takatatak (1/8/20)

Where are you gonna get the top cap from? I would like to get one too at some point so I can see how it affects the RDA's temperature...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/8/20)

+1 for citadel for me ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (1/8/20)

Just another question on the citadel for a Clone what is the best SXK or Ulton?
On the hadaly I got SXK and it works lekke

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (1/8/20)

The vaper said:


> Just another question on the citadel for a Clone what is the best SXK or Ulton?
> On the hadaly I got SXK and it works lekke
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



SXK

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (1/8/20)

Kwaai also thought so 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi (1/8/20)

Fastech has citadel top cap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (1/8/20)

Yes I'm taking the frosted cap also

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dwarfy (1/8/20)

If I may, where are you going to get either one, been advised by a fellow vaper this morning that they are best in his opinion, also interested now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (1/8/20)

Dwarfy said:


> If I may, where are you going to get either one, been advised by a fellow vaper this morning that they are best in his opinion, also interested now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to fasttech.com and search what your looking for

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (1/8/20)

Dwarfy said:


> If I may, where are you going to get either one, been advised by a fellow vaper this morning that they are best in his opinion, also interested now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



in my humble opinion as well, so much so I have 4, all authentic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (1/8/20)

Just my 2cents,

Have the hadaly, citadel and venna. From all the venna takes the top position, yes it's a tighter draw but the flavour is slightly better, i also personally like the build deck more and the looks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (1/8/20)

Jengz said:


> Just my 2cents,
> 
> Have the hadaly, citadel and venna. From all the venna takes the top position, yes it's a tighter draw but the flavour is slightly better, i also personally like the build deck more and the looks.


Decisions decisions

I've put the citadel in my cart as well as the Hadeon Entheon just to test
I'm still very tempting for the Haku but I need to draw the line somewhere 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (1/8/20)

The vaper said:


> Decisions decisions
> 
> I've put the citadel in my cart as well as the Hadeon Entheon just to test
> I'm still very tempting for the Haku but I need to draw the line somewhere
> ...



Venna over the hadeon entheon any day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (1/8/20)

What would you say @vicTor I need a second opinion 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (1/8/20)

disagree, Entheon Hadeon for the win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (1/8/20)

Mmm what to do? Think I'm gonna stick with Hadeon


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THE REAPER (1/8/20)

The vaper said:


> Mmm what to do? Think I'm gonna stick with Hadeon
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Or you can erase the line and draw it after you added the Venna lol. It will make choosing easier hahahaha. And as a bonus it will make the wallet lighter.


----------



## Mollie (1/8/20)

OK here is the end results en dis nou klaar I'm taking the Haku just because I can get it in SXK 

Thanks all
Case is now closed haha

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (1/8/20)

Jengz said:


> Venna over the hadeon entheon any day.


Agree 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (1/8/20)

The vaper said:


> OK here is the end results en dis nou klaar I'm taking the Haku just because I can get it in SXK
> 
> Thanks all
> Case is now closed haha
> ...


Of the clones on Fasttech, the Venna is best in SXK and the Ulton has gotten the best reviews for the Citadel... better finish than the others, sturdier ultem insert and has the most accurate clone of the Citadel airflow... 
you can also check out DIYorDie’s Youtube channel. He compares the Entheon, Hadeon, Hadaly and Citadel in one video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (1/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Of the clones on Fasttech, the Venna is best in SXK and the Ulton has gotten the best reviews for the Citadel... better finish than the others, sturdier ultem insert and has the most accurate clone of the Citadel airflow...
> you can also check out DIYorDie’s Youtube channel. He compares the Entheon, Hadeon, Hadaly and Citadel in one video.


Thanks will check it out

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

